
Edge 2017 Q: What scientific term or concept ought to be more widely known? - yarapavan
https://www.edge.org/contributors/what-scientific-term-or%C2%A0concept-ought-to-be-more-widely-known
======
yarapavan
Here are some favorites:

* Richard Thaler's response - [https://www.edge.org/response-detail/27174](https://www.edge.org/response-detail/27174)

* Peter Norvig's response - [https://www.edge.org/response-detail/27151](https://www.edge.org/response-detail/27151)

* Scott Aranson's response - [https://www.edge.org/response-detail/27127](https://www.edge.org/response-detail/27127)

* Kevin Kelly's response - [https://www.edge.org/response-detail/27063](https://www.edge.org/response-detail/27063)

* Jon Kleinberg's response - [https://www.edge.org/response-detail/27057](https://www.edge.org/response-detail/27057)

* Frank Wilczek's response - [https://www.edge.org/response-detail/27095](https://www.edge.org/response-detail/27095)

* Nigel Goldenfeld's response - [https://www.edge.org/response-detail/27236](https://www.edge.org/response-detail/27236)

